# Fire Ants treatment



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

What is safe to use to kill fire ants in coastal that will be baled for horses?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Most any of them will work ok, how many acres you looking to spray?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Termidor. you have to be careful with it and follow the instructions but it will get rid of them instead of just causing them to move to another location like happens so often with many of these other supposed remedies. Reasonably safe.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I overheard someone talking today while at the fertilizer plant, they were going to mix what ever they were using with sand and spread it like they spread fertilizer, the plant was going to mix it for them... don't know the product and didn't think to ask...


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> Most any of them will work ok, how many acres you looking to spray?


 Depending on the cost will probably treat 15 acres. Never worried about them in row crops but we normally treat our yard at least every other year. For our lawn have used couple of different chemicals, one from ag supply company and not sure of the chemical but it had strong odor for at least a week. Often use 7.9 percent Bifenthrin from Agri Supply. It last about three months.


----------

